# Tales of woe



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just finished reading the Saturday Mail.I feel that I might just as well give up now.What a load of negative stories. However I do know that doom and gloom does sell papers.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Serves you right for buying that rag.


There was no doom and gloom in my Dandy and Beano.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

747 said:


> Serves you right for buying that rag.
> 
> There was no doom and gloom in my Dandy and Beano.


You mean Desperate Dan got his cow pie at the end!? Jack Flash had his patch sewn back on and Lord Snooty and the Bash Street Gang had a big nosh up!
Hurrah


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I share your doom and gloom,i read over the weekend that new labour are going to raid pensions again to pay for a cut in tuition fees.I haven't managed to cash whats left of mine in yet after their previous raids.At this rate me and Sue will be destitute at 65.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

why buy it then Cabby?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shardenfroiden............................

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we all know it's really the Daily Moan!

try www.thedailymash.co.uk instead


----------

